# Which AJ Fernandez is good and which isnt?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

As its alwasy good to have some cheap go to smokes

Ive heard a bit about 5 Vegas around here. CI and Cigar.com are obviously having deals on them all the time and have tons of samplers. It seems they are hit or miss though so...

Which ones are good and which ones should I stay away from

What about the Man o Wars?



Or should I not bother with any of them and just keep getting more Diesels. I really like the UC and the shorty. I had my first unlimited the other night, and while it was good, it just had too much pepper for my tastes. Like the regulars a lot more.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

loki993 said:


> As its alwasy good to have some cheap go to smokes
> 
> Ive heard a bit about 5 Vegas around here. CI and Cigar.com are obviously having deals on them all the time and have tons of samplers. It seems they are hit or miss though so...
> 
> ...


I think that if you like at least one cigar from a particular blender, you'd be well served to try out more from his line. I like both the Diesel UC and Unlimited quite a bit, but those are the only blends by Fernandez that I've tried. I've got some MOW Ruinations resting. Actually, I did smoke one MOW Virtue but didn't care for it.

Fernandez doesn't do ALL of the 5 Vegas blends, just the AAA... I think.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've really been enjoying the San Lotano cigars. I've only tried the habano wrapper but they've been very good with a few months age on them.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

AJ Stuff:
5 Vegas AAA-good
Ave Maria- didn't try yet
Diesel Unholy Cocktail; Unlimited-great
Graycliff Turbo-good, a little high in price
Gurkha Park Avenue-ok
La Herencia Cubana- my go to cigar
ITC 10th Anniversary-not yet
La Cuna Bin No 85-not yet
Man O' War-good
Man O' War Ruination-good
Man O' War Virtue-good
Man O' War Armada- can't afford
Morro Castle- not yet
Rocky Patel Fusion; Signature; Summer Blend 2008-not yet
Padilla Habano- good
San Miguel- not yet
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabine- ok, not his best


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Is the CI "12 Angry Men" sampler all AJ Fernandez cigars??? Quite a few of them were tasty...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

This should help:
A. J. Fernandez Cigars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I tried a 5 Vegas AAA just the other day for the first time, and enjoyed it; it's worth a look.

The Man O War and the Man O War Ruination are both excellent.

I know I have tried a Rocky Patel Fusion before...I seem to remember it being mild-medium, very "creamy", and somewhat sweet-ish. I enjoyed them, but they were a little milder than my usual preference, IIRC.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Looking at the list baderjkbr posted the only ones I've tried are:
5 Vegas AAA which I liked 
Diesel UC which I love 
Diesel Unlimited which is good but not great 
Man O' War Ruination which I didn't like at all
Man O' War Virtue which was decent but seriously lacking flavor

I have the Graycliff Turbo, Padilla Habano and Sol Cubano in my humi but haven't tried any of them yet.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Like others have said, AJ doesn't do the entire 5 Vegas line...just the AAA. I didn't know he made Rocky's ITC 10...I really enjoyed that stick.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, I can tell you that I have really enjoyed the La Herencia Cubana (original), 5 Vegas AAA, Diesel UC, MOW, MOW Ruination, MOW Virtue and ITC 10th Anni was fantastic...I split a box with my father-in-law and man, they had a surprising amount of flavor. I had the Lonsdale size. 

Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet and Padilla Achilles were just "OK" smokes. Decent.


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I concur with most on here that I really enjoy the 5 Vegas Triple A, Man O' War Ruinations, and the Diesel UCs! He's one of my favorite blenders I've tried this past year.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I thoght he made all or most of them. Thats why I titled it they way I did really. 


I was basically interested in what 5 Vegases and MOWs to try, or just to go out there which of the CI/C.com exclusives like that are worth it and which are not. 

Like the 5 vegas for examole they alwasy have them on sale or on the Jam, but I know some are good and some are bad so I dont bite on any.


----------



## Grakken (Oct 21, 2010)

His San Lotano line is good. Well, I have only smoked the maduro and I think it is excellent. My friend has smoked both the habano and the maduro, he likes the habano more. As far as I know, they can only be had in certain B & M's. I have yet to see them orderable online.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

loki993 said:


> I thoght he made all or most of them. Thats why I titled it they way I did really.
> 
> I was basically interested in what 5 Vegases and MOWs to try, or just to go out there which of the CI/C.com exclusives like that are worth it and which are not.
> 
> Like the 5 vegas for examole they alwasy have them on sale or on the Jam, but I know some are good and some are bad so I dont bite on any.


As far as the 5Vegas sticks go they are all really decent but the only ones I would consider to be above average are the Miamis and the Relic.

5Vegas Classic- Medium bodied pretty one dimensional. Earthy and Woodsy
Gold- Great introduction into the tradional Connecticut Wrapper, nutty, creamy, and very smooth
Miami- Peppery, Earthy, a little bit of sweetness. The best of the brand I think
Cask- Earth, cedar, toasty. A little harsh but there is flavor
Gold Maduro- I didn't enjoy this one at all. Now I got them when they were pretty new so it's hard to judge it based on that. I got nothing but a little sweet tobacco
Relic- A bit of spice, earth, and LOTS of oak. A very good cigar. Note that they need dryboxing for a couple days or the burn is horrible
A Series- Sweet tobacco with a little coffee.

I haven't tried any of the Limitadas or the Triple A's so hopefully someone else will chime in to help you with that.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I've enjoyed everything that I've had from him, except the MOW. But I haven't smoked one in about a year and a half at least, probably long since my purchase history on CI goes back 2 years and they're not even on it. I was reorganizing and saw what I have left and they actually looked pretty good, so I might try one again. Anyway, here is what I've tried from him, in order of how much I liked it:

5 Vegas AAA
Diesel Unlimited
LHC Oscuro
MOW

I've got some Diesel Unholy Cocktail's coming if UPS ever makes it out here (the were supposed to today, damn weather.)


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The UCs are excellent. The only MOW I've tried is the Virtue and thought it was incredibly bland. I've got some Ruinations resting, maybe I'll try one next weekend. Both UC and the Unlimited are some of favorite smokes.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Which ones are good and which ones should I stay away from?


I've had a bunch of Morro Castles resting in my humi for the last 6 weeks or so. I bought them purely because AJ retooled the blend.

They feel a bit soft but in the two I smoked (Torpedo) they burned for 90 minutes. They weren't necessarily complex and the flavors didn't develop all over the place, but they were consistent throughout in milk chocolate, cedar, red pepper, nuts and tobacco. There was a ton of smoke and I had nothing bad to say about the construction. Put it this way - I was more than happy smoking them while socializing and playing pool. I wanted to keep going back and sucking down more of them because the cigars seemed really well-balanced.

It's not as in-your-face as the UC - think of UC as the fastball and Morro Castle as a changeup.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I think that if you like at least one cigar from a particular blender, you'd be well served to try out more from his line.


I agree with your point but it works both ways, I have tried to smoke several of his blends and haven't liked any of them enough to go back for more.

So now when I see a cigar I haven't tried and find out it is a AJ blend I have more reason to move onto something else.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> The UCs are excellent. The only MOW I've tried is the Virtue and thought it was incredibly bland. I've got some Ruinations resting, maybe I'll try one next weekend. Both UC and the Unlimited are some of favorite smokes.


Agreed on the UC's. Probably one of the best cheap sticks out there. The Ruination is fairly similar, but I thought the UC had a more robust flavor.

To the OP question; if it were me, I would just get more UC's. Can't really go wrong, IMHO.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

The unholy cocktails are awesome! I had a 5 Vegas AAA when it was fresh last april, and i disliked it so much i sent back the rest of the 5er for a refund!They've probably settled down quite nicely so i may have to revisit them again. I didn't know that he made the ITC 10th's i'll have to try another one soon.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

IMHO all of AJ's stuff is good!!!!! If you are in the mood to be kicked in the teeth then the MOW Ruination , 5 Vegas AAA , and Unholy Cocktail will do it. The Park Ave , MOW Virtue , and Sol Cubana Cuban Cabinet are on the mild but creamy side. All his other cigars are Med. with a lasting finish and thats my opinion. As a side note the San Lotano is a cigar that will pump out tons of smoke!!!!! I love that cigar!!!!!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> IMHO all of AJ's stuff is good!!!!! If you are in the mood to be kicked in the teeth then the MOW Ruination , 5 Vegas AAA , and Unholy Cocktail will do it. The Park Ave , MOW Virtue , and Sol Cubana Cuban Cabinet are on the mild but creamy side. All his other cigars are Med. with a lasting finish and thats my opinion. As a side note the San Lotano is a cigar that will pump out tons of smoke!!!!! I love that cigar!!!!!


Call me crazy but his user name leads me to believe that he doesn't really like AJ's blend at all.:bounce:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bunker said:


> I agree with your point but it works both ways, I have tried to smoke several of his blends and haven't liked any of them enough to go back for more.
> 
> So now when I see a cigar I haven't tried and find out it is a AJ blend I have more reason to move onto something else.


I've been guilty of doing this with brands in the past and found out that tastes change...what you like today might not be something you will continue to enjoy and vice versa. To totally take a brand out of your lineup because you had a cigar you didn't like could be a mistake...I did this with CAO. Now I like a lot of the brands but almost made the mistake of not buying any of them because of one bad experience. What a lot of us old FOG's keep saying over and over is don't write off a whole brand of cigars just because you didn't like one that you smoked. Taste is going to change whether by longevity or just by moving up the chain of mild to medium to full. I could no more tell anyone what they should smoke as I could tell them what to eat tomorrow...it's choices and they are individual to each of us. I'd hate to see somebody skip over a cigar that they might find is one of the best they have ever had just because they smoked one they didn't like. To me that's like not eating beef anymore just because you might have had a really bad hamburger.:hmm:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

rcruz1211 said:


> Call me crazy but his user name leads me to believe that he doesn't really like AJ's blend at all.:bounce:


LOL I have a 100ct Humi with most of the cigars he blends!!!! I like the consistency of all his blends!!!!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

The Complete diesel line are some of my favorite smokes as of right now!!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I've been guilty of doing this with brands in the past and found out that tastes change...what you like today might not be something you will continue to enjoy and vice versa. To totally take a brand out of your lineup because you had a cigar you didn't like could be a mistake...I did this with CAO. Now I like a lot of the brands but almost made the mistake of not buying any of them *because of one bad experience*. What a lot of us old FOG's keep saying over and over is don't write off a whole brand of cigars just because you didn't like one that you smoked. Taste is going to change whether by longevity or just by moving up the chain of mild to medium to full. I could no more tell anyone what they should smoke as I could tell them what to eat tomorrow...it's choices and they are individual to each of us. I'd hate to see somebody skip over a cigar that they might find is one of the best they have ever had just because they smoked one they didn't like. To me that's like not eating beef anymore just because you might have had a really bad hamburger.:hmm:


I wouldn't do it for one bad smoke, but 4-5 different dog rockets from the same source tends to make me move on.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to say I am quite taken with the Man O'War Belicoso I just had earlier today, first ever Man O'War. This has spurred me to try the rest of the Man O'War lines from this 6 pack sampler to see if they are all consistently good. Incidentally this sampler is going for $23 or so on CI.

Now I am curious about the Ave Maria and Diesel brands but it would appear from the reviews available that there are mixed impressions, the Ave Maria brand at least.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS (Feb 9, 2011)

*VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fenandez*

Great forum, folks. I will translate to Spanish for AJ. In the meantime, San Lotano will be in most stores nationwide by the end of the month. San Lotano will not be sold on-line, but is available through the CI Store. Please let me know if there is any information you would like to know with regard to our brand. Best. Clay Roberts - VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez Cigars.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Man O War is easily one of my favorite all time mild smokes. The taste is outstanding, great draw and lots of creamy smoke. I do like some of the "fuller" smokes, as long as they don't lack on taste, but for a nice mild stick, the Virtue is the way to go!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bunker said:


> I wouldn't do it for one bad smoke, but 4-5 different dog rockets from the same source tends to make me move on.


I hear ya...if they don't taste good then it is time to move along and try another. You might want to revisit them later as our tastes do change after awhile. Can't tell ya how many times mine has.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fenandez*



AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS said:


> Great forum, folks. I will translate to Spanish for AJ. In the meantime, San Lotano will be in most stores nationwide by the end of the month. San Lotano will not be sold on-line, but is available through the CI Store. Please let me know if there is any information you would like to know with regard to our brand. Best. Clay Roberts - VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez Cigars.


Which is your favorite, Clay?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez*



Reg said:


> Which is your favorite, Clay?


San Lotano 'HABANO' is smoking beautifully.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez*



AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS said:


> San Lotano 'HABANO' is smoking beautifully.


Hi Clay,
Hit me up, I am the director of a Brew Fest that is held in New Hampshire in September of each year and would love to talk about having AJ's brand represented with a booth to sell! Last year we did Reyes Family sticks and they were a HUGE hit....would love to see someone with the power in the industry like AJ be there! If you are interested you can hit me back at:
kipp(@)claremontbrewfest.org
(sorry, wouldn't let me post the link to my email. 
(will be having about 20-25 breweries this year and should see around 3000 people for a one day event) (also, would have sent a private message but I haven't figured this out yet...lol)


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez*



AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS said:


> San Lotano 'HABANO' is smoking beautifully.


Good to know. Been waiting for it to arrive in central PA.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez*



Reg said:


> Good to know. Been waiting for it to arrive in central PA.


Check our company website AJ Fernandez Cigars. There is a list of current retailers, with 500 to be added in the next two weeks. CI Store carries the full SAN LOTANO line.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ CIGARS (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: VP Marketing & Brand Creative @ AJ Fernandez*



primetime76 said:


> Hi Clay,
> Hit me up, I am the director of a Brew Fest


Sounds great. Will do. flying to Nicaragua in a few hours. Get back to you shortly.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

I love most of the AJ Fernandez blends. Nobody mentioned K. Hansotia Cuban Legacy, which is good and cheap. My favorites are Man O' War, Ruination, and Diesel Unlimited. I also like the A. Fernandez Signature Series.

CI has some good samplers showcasing AJ Fernandez blends.

Many of the cigars mentioned in this thread are here:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=SP-AJBASST10&stext=choice cuts


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

AJ Fernandez sticks I've smoked in order from most favorite to least favorite:

Man O War Ruination
Man O War
Padilla Habano
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Rocky Patel Fusion
5 Vegas AAA
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet

Some of those are pretty close and could probably be switched around, but the Ruination is my absolute favorite and LHC and SC were both just ok, but not great.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

So I checked CI and cant find San Lotano anywhere


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

loki993 said:


> So I checked CI and cant find San Lotano anywhere


It's not sold online. Call them and ask for pricing/ordering information.

They're good. Very good. I'm pressuring my B&M to start carrying them.


----------



## Veteran.V (Oct 14, 2010)

San Lotano Habano and Maduro are Great smokes..


----------



## mikbry24 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bunker said:


> I agree with your point but it works both ways, I have tried to smoke several of his blends and haven't liked any of them enough to go back for more.
> 
> So now when I see a cigar I haven't tried and find out it is a AJ blend I have more reason to move onto something else.


Couldn't agree more, Bunker. I have never had an AJ blend that I have liked, and have the exact same reaction.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Time Warp Tuesday!!!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Gotta love Necro Posting....lol


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Gotta love Necro Posting....lol


You keep what you post. It's the Necromonger way.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

hawk45 said:


> You keep what you post. It's the Necromonger way.
> 
> View attachment 55259


Beat me to it. I was surfing for those images, but got into a chat with a client.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

On topic though.. I really like AJ's stuff.

One of my first cigars was the New World Connecticut, and as a new smoker I really liked it. Nice creamy with lots of flavor and smoke.
Next was the New World. This won cigar of the year (can't remember what year) but I found it just OK. Great burn, construction and lots of smoke, but was missing something in the flavor.
Next was the Enclave. Love it! Big bold flavors of spice. Same excellent construction and big amounts of smoke. Have a box of these now.

Others I've collected that I haven't gotten to yet are:
San Latano Maduro Ovals
Man O War Virtues
Diesel UHC
Diesel Unlimited
Diesel Hair of the Dog
Man O' War Puro Authentico Maduro


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

So far, I have only tried the Enclave. I think it was a toro. I liked it, but I had a few scotches in me, so I really cannot offer more than "I liked it." I have a few MOW's, La Herenica's and San Lotano's, but they are all resting.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm a fan of the AJF (OH MY GOD! I'm actually using an abbreviation! I cannot believe myself!) profile. The San Lotano line is great...it seems to be pretty much available from on-line sources, which is different from when this ancient thread first was active. I really enjoy the Southern Draw line, particularly the Firethorn...all made in the AJF factory. Man o' War Ruinations are at the top of my favorites board.

Now for the negative...the New World I smoked was meh. Nothing bad, but nothing to make me want to come back. I want to try the Enclave one of these days...I'll get around to it eventually. The Ruinations and Southern Draws have a permanent spot in my humidor.


----------



## johndavidsonjd (Nov 1, 2015)

I smoked the new world Monday
I really enjoyed it... lots of pepper in the first 3nd turning to a nice creamy tobacco flavor with a hint of pepper ... getting to the nub ...(I smoke em till they burn my fingers) the pepper came back at the end ... its just my personal taste.. I really enjoy a savory full of flavor cigar that makes my mouth water... im no pro and cant really taste hints of this or that... I know pepper, creamy, sweet, savory... I didn't get much sweet like I do in the Padron line... but this was very good for me.. left me wanting to light up another soon as this one was put out... that to me is what makes me enjoy a cigar and buy it again... I cant tell you all the flavors but if I am sad that's the smoke is ending and want to fire up another right then and smoke for another hour or so then it goes on the buy again list.... I smoked an illusione rothchild last night and although was not bad for the price ..very smooth plain tobacco flavor to me... didn't leave me wanting more .. for the money a decent smoke but id gladly pay 3 bucks more for the AJF new world...


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

I've smoked and enjoyed the following AJ offerings 

New World 
San Lotano The Bull 
San Lotano Habano 
Diesel UHC 
Man O War Ruination 
Enclave

I'd like to try a Pinolero in Maduro but haven't ran across any

I have a few Ave Maria's left in morning star that I'm still struggling through, I just don't get much out of them.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

I have just had a Fallen Angel Devil's Ink a couple of days ago...man, nothing not to like about this one!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

hawk45 said:


> On topic though.. I really like AJ's stuff.
> 
> One of my first cigars was the New World Connecticut, and as a new smoker I really liked it. Nice creamy with lots of flavor and smoke.
> Next was the New World. This won cigar of the year (can't remember what year) but I found it just OK. Great burn, construction and lots of smoke, but was missing something in the flavor.
> ...


Had to have been last year. That's when they came out!


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Had a San Lotano the other day...as always, a heavenly smoke! The next AJF I will procure will be a box of Uncharted from JR Cigars...from everything I read, it looks like it's right in my wheelhouse. But, that will be up the line, as my humidor is completely full up...absolutely no more room, although I do have a Tupperdor for excess, should I want...


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

I've made it most of the way though an AJF sampler I got a while ago and the cigars that stuck out as being good were:

Man O' War 
Man O' War Ruination 
Man O' War Virtue
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte
San Lotano Habano

The rest, including a couple Diesels, a few of the other San Lotanos and a couple other assorted cigars were OK, but I didn't think they were anything special. I wouldn't call any of them bad, but I haven't been inspired to try multiples of any but the ones I listed.


----------

